# Dust to Dust



## musichal (Aug 2, 2015)

deleted, see blog​


----------



## LeeC (Aug 2, 2015)

A bit Walt Whitmanish of you, meant in an admiring way relative to your skills as a wordsmith. It's beyond me to offer any constructive criticism. 

No doubt you've an inkling what an agnostic naturalist like myself reads into this. 

Well done in my eyes.


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 2, 2015)

This is great! I love the feel of the old romantic poets that runs through it. The message is clear and the philosophy sound, from both a scientific and emotional perspective. Those lines; 
_
I sing of life and love, of longing lust,
sprung from the heart as surely as my blood._

are so clever, combining imagery and fact.

I picked out that example but there were many lines in this poem that caught me with their power. I enjoyed reading this a lot, thanks for posting this one, Hal.

jen


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Aug 2, 2015)

I can tell by your poem that you are truly an interesting person and that you've been places in the mind where most dear not go or have the ability to go. Deep! This is great work, I'd tip my hat if I had one


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice one. 

I always like that earthly feel. 

7/10


----------



## DATo (Aug 2, 2015)

It is so refreshing to once again read POETRY from which one may conclude some lucid and comprehensible message. I warrant that alliterated prose which wanders so far afield to make the reader believe that the poet, who in the throes of some Hegelian-like fit has taken leave of his senses, is not poetry at all.

I commend your effort to produce a beautiful, and COMPREHENSIBLE, work of art!


----------



## escorial (Aug 2, 2015)

your work always has a gospel feel...often tightly written i think....yeah man


----------



## musichal (Aug 2, 2015)

LeeC said:


> A bit Walt Whitmanish of you, meant in an admiring way relative to your skills as a wordsmith. It's beyond me to offer any constructive criticism.
> 
> No doubt you've an inkling what an agnostic naturalist like myself reads into this.
> 
> Well done in my eyes.



Thank you for the kind words, I'll gladly take Walt Whitmanish as a comparative descriptor for one of my poems any day and twice on Sunday.  As far as naturalism goes, I endeavored to use some biblical poetic ideas to appeal to a broad perspective, and your comments indicate to me that I may well have successfully done so.




jenthepen said:


> This is great! I love the feel of the old romantic poets that runs through it. The message is clear and the philosophy sound, from both a scientific and emotional perspective. Those lines;
> _
> I sing of life and love, of longing lust,
> sprung from the heart as surely as my blood._
> ...



I'm encouraged by your comment about the "feel of the old romantic poets."  My aim is not often true when that is my target.  Nice of you to say.




Oblivious Plunge said:


> I can tell by your poem that you are truly an interesting person and that you've been places in the mind where most dear not go or have the ability to go. Deep! This is great work, I'd tip my hat if I had one



Interesting and deep.  I look behind me to see of whom you speak.




Mesafalcon said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I always like that earthly feel.
> 
> 7/10



Nope, that was an 8.5756 according to my calculations.  Check your math, please.




DATo said:


> It is so refreshing to once again read POETRY from which one may conclude some lucid and comprehensible message. I warrant that alliterated prose which wanders so far afield to make the reader believe that the poet, who in the throes of some Hegelian-like fit has taken leave of his senses, is not poetry at all.
> 
> I commend your effort to produce a beautiful, and COMPREHENSIBLE, work of art!



Thank you.  See my blog this site and let me know of any others you may enjoy: http://www.writingforums.com/blogs/58446-musichal




escorial said:


> your work always has a gospel feel...often tightly written i think....yeah man



As noted above, I did semi-steal a few phrases from the bible, so, as usual for you, good eye.


----------



## Transcender (Aug 2, 2015)

Imo, this is one of you best, Hal. Your form in and between quatrains was almost perfect.



escorial said:


> your work always has a gospel feel...often tightly written i think....yeah man



I thought it had somewhat of a Qur'an\Greek vibe to it, too (clay feet).


----------



## ryanmpelton (Aug 3, 2015)

The poem is good and interesting but sounds too much like a philosophy one in terms of emotional perspective and also in scientific way. Anyways, its a good work. Keep it up.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 3, 2015)

This is a solid poem. Pretty lines with underlining meaning beneath them. I really liked this.

Good work. Keep it up!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 3, 2015)

musichal said:


> *
> 
> Dust to Dust
> *_
> ...




The *** represent the verses that spoke to my heart Musichal... this is a sublime poem and speaks of the fragility of life... we are just tiny specks spinning rapidly through the cosmic wonder we call life...and if we are lucky, we leave something good behind..

your poem was as soft as a private sigh of regret... And as beautiful as infinite wisdom ... Thank you... write on... Peace... Julia


----------



## RobertGilman (Aug 7, 2015)

You have managed to use three different ways of saying, we don't last long so enjoy life. It's such a common writing subject that you make look original.


----------



## McJibbles (Aug 13, 2015)

I love this poem


----------

